# Lotus



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This is a picture of the tattoo I designed, It will be my 6th tattoo and hopfully a step closer to healing. I've been trying to design a tattoo that would symbolize healing from my rape and child sexual abuse. I think I've finally made the perfect one. 

I would appreciate any feedback on this...

It's a bold lotus flower because lotus flowers blossom out of muddy waters and become something beautiful, it's bold to symbolize strength and then...well the words speak for themselves I guess....


----------



## Andy (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it's great ES.  I love that it blossoms out of muddy waters into something beautiful. :goodjob:  Where are you going to put it?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks STP! 
I think I want to get it on my heart. Because it's such a personal tattoo, I don't know that I would want it somewhere that everyone and anyone could see it...
I'm also considering getting it on my right shoulder blade.


----------



## Andy (Nov 27, 2009)

That's cool! I think it would look good on your shoulder, I'm biased though because that's where I want to get one of my next ones. :goodjob:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

haha...I think it would look good there too.

I'm running out of good places, I've got both wrists done, both ankles done and behind my neck...shoulder seems like a good place though!


----------



## Andy (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this the last one your getting? Or the last one for now? lol


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha....well I started getting tattoos at age 18...and I'm 21 now. SO I'd say this is it for NOW....well....maybe...haha :lol:


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> Haha....well I started getting tattoos at age 18...and I'm 21 now. SO I'd say this is it for NOW....well....maybe...haha :lol:


 
Good luck with that.  :lol:

I started getting tattoos at 18, and I'm 35 and still not done (although I only have three, but am planning my fourth).

They are addictive; I don't know anyone who has stopped at just one.

When I got my first one my mom said "You're going to regret that when you're 30."  I haven't regretted it...and sometimes I remind her of those words.  :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree. Once you get one the need for more seems to always be there. :goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

Why does this remind me of Krusty the Clown when he was trying to quit smoking and putting The Patch everywhere he could on his body? "Take a look at my butt. There should be room there for another one."


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

Obviously HE wasn't buttless.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

fftopic: This thread is about Krusty the Clown, not your butt or the absence thereof.


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually, Pot, it's about ES' tattoo.  

Signed,
Kettle


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

I know. It was a palindrome, or something.

"No it's not. The palindrome of Bolton would be Notlob!" ~ Monty Python, _The Dead Parrot Sketch_


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see any palindromes in this thread.

Wow it's gone from tattoos to clowns to butts to palindromes.

:wasntme:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

"Geeze, Homer. You really are slow"

Homer: "Something said. Not good. What was it?"

"Homer, get the hell out of here!"


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> "Geeze, Homer. You really are slow"


 
I take offense to this.   Being buttless, I am naturally much slower.  No need to mock me and rub it in.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 27, 2009)

you may be buttless, but you aren't spineless.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

Perhaps not, but snakes are spineless. Why would you want a spineless pet? 

I prefer cats. They have gumption.


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> They have gumption.


 
I bet it's contagious though...and that's never good.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 27, 2009)

Au contraire. Contagious gunption should be encouraged, like poutine and beer.


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

Mmmmm...poutine....

Not so fond of beer, but poutine...mmmm.....


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm back to the tattoo i think it is a very beautiful tattoo and i do not encourage tattooing at all. but love the simplicity of the picture and the caption.  Excellent.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

THANK YOU VIOLET!

I came online and saw there were 22 replies and got excited....till I saw the words clown and butt..........GRR

Thanks :lol:


----------



## Banned (Nov 27, 2009)

What have you got against clowns and butts?

I'll apologize on behalf of Dr. Baxter...sometimes he gets a little fftopic:.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh nothing personal against them :lol:

I was just hoping to read more about tattoo feedback than clowns or butts


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 28, 2009)

The lotus is the national symbol for Egypt.  I was once offered earings that had that lotus symbol, from an Egyptian friend....

I'm giving you the link to the symbolism.  I think it's a nice symbol ES but I'll let you analyze it for your own and based on your own values .

Lotus


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 29, 2009)

I know exactly why I picked a Lotus flower, and while I appreciate that it has more than one meaning. I'm going to explain exactly why this is SO meaningful to me. I'm a bit thrown off by the response...


The lotus flower grows out of mud. Yet, it rises above the surface clean, blooms with remarkable beauty, and its beauty remains untouched by the mud. The flower closes and sinks underwater at night, but it rises and opens again at dawn.Lotus flowers have strong symbolic ties to survivors. They start as small flowers down at the very bottom of a pond and then slowly grow and rise towards the surface, continually moving towards the light. Once the lotus flower has reached the surface of the water, it begins to blossom and turns into a magnificent flower. The lotus flower is a symbol for courage, purity, and awakening, and it mirrors survivors' journey toward healing and recovery. Like the lotus flower, survivors have been at the bottom of the pond but can rise above it to show their worth, courage, and untouched beauty.


"A lotus is a flower that blooms in the mud, the deeper the mud the more beautiful the lotus blooms."


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 29, 2009)

I can tell alot of thought and care went into this tattoo  I love the story behind the flower and what it symbolizes. Just beautiful. If i were to get a tattoo  i would love to have this one


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> I'm giving you the link to the symbolism.  I think it's a nice symbol ES but I'll let you analyze it for your own and based on your own values .
> 
> Lotus





Eye Stigmata said:


> I know exactly why I picked a Lotus flower, and while I appreciate that it has more than one meaning. I'm going to explain exactly why this is SO meaningful to me. I'm a bit thrown off by the response...
> 
> The lotus flower grows out of mud. Yet, it rises above the surface clean, blooms with remarkable beauty, and its beauty remains untouched by the mud. The flower closes and sinks underwater at night, but it rises and opens again at dawn.Lotus flowers have strong symbolic ties to survivors. They start as small flowers down at the very bottom of a pond and then slowly grow and rise towards the surface, continually moving towards the light. Once the lotus flower has reached the surface of the water, it begins to blossom and turns into a magnificent flower. The lotus flower is a symbol for courage, purity, and awakening, and it mirrors survivors' journey toward healing and recovery. Like the lotus flower, survivors have been at the bottom of the pond but can rise above it to show their worth, courage, and untouched beauty.
> 
> "A lotus is a flower that blooms in the mud, the deeper the mud the more beautiful the lotus blooms."





I didn't read the entire page in your link, Jazzey, but the gist seems to be that it's a symbol of rebirth. I'm not certain if you saw something in ther symbolism that put you off but what I read seems more consistent with Eye Stigmata's view.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I didn't read the entire page in your link, Jazzey, but the gist seems to be that it's a symbol of rebirth. I'm not certain if you saw something in ther symbolism that put you off but what I read seems more consistent with Eye Stigmata's view.
> 
> What am I missing here?




You're not missing anything, Dr. Baxter.  I was simply agreeing with ES, supporting her view of the lotus.  She's right, it is a symbol of rebirth. I just didn't express it very well. Sorry, ES. I was just agreeing with what you'd stated earlier about it.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 29, 2009)

No Problem, just seemed like you were saying you thought it was nice, while implying that it was for the wrong reasons.

Hopfully my description made more sense as to why it is so important to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 29, 2009)

No...I was supporting you, that's all.  Or at least, trying to.  I'm sorry ES, I don't always express myself very well.  I think your idea is very nice though.


----------



## binqs (Nov 29, 2009)

Regardless of where you place it, I hope the lotus remains in your heart.


----------

